# Oliveros 80 Anniversary Royale Toro Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I purchased this stick along with a humidor from a fellow BOTL. Haven't seen this too often on many online retailers, so I thought I'd light it up...

Read the full review here: Oliveros 80 Anniversary Royale Toro Cigar Review - Nice


----------

